# Excision Nasal Mucosa Coding



## mad_one80 (Jan 15, 2009)

Any Ideas On Coding For "excision Of Degenrative Nasal Mucosa, Bilaterally"?  It's Not A Nasal Polyp(30110/30115) 

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Jul 15, 2009)

Can you give me more of what the procedure note says?  Not just what is said in the "operations performed", but what is in the body of the op note.


----------

